# Reject multiple photos



## kryo (Dec 31, 2008)

hi there.

i've got a question, regarding my workflow in lightroom.

normally, after importing and backup, i set my picked vs. rejected photos.
but this time, i messed up, and have got a couple dozen photos that are just rubbish. 

my question is, how to apply the rejected flag in a single stroke to all those photos? normally, i don't have that many rejected photos, so, until now, i never had this problem, flagging one by one did the trick.

new manual lens.. lol


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Fabio, welcome to the forum!

You've got a few options.  Anything you do in Grid view will apply to all selected photos, so selecting all of the duds and pressing X will mark them all as rejected.

My favourite tool for this kind of job is to use the Painter tool - in the toolbar (press T if it's hiding) there's a spraycan icon, and you can set that to 'paint' a rejected flag on any photos you click or drag over.


----------



## kryo (Dec 31, 2008)

duh, totally forgot about the painter tool.
i'm just too used to shortcuts. 

thanks, that did the trick!
kudos


----------



## fotojensen (Dec 31, 2008)

Another way, and this is my favorite way of doing this.
Go to Library, click on refine and all images will get rejected.
I use this when i select my images, first i add a flag to my keepers.
Then i use the refine method to reject the unmarked images.

This works great!


----------

